# Ultegra 9v10 and double v Triple



## nico100 (Dec 8, 2006)

As Shimano is no longer supporting 8 speed at the quality end of their range, i am having to upgrade. Would welcome views on Ultegra 9 speed v 10 speed, which gives the smoothest , most precise change. Similarly is a double crank smoother than a triple?
Thanks
Nico 100


----------



## Mark McM (Jun 18, 2005)

*8spd component compatability*



nico100 said:


> As Shimano is no longer supporting 8 speed at the quality end of their range, i am having to upgrade.


What do you mean by "Shimano is no longer supporting 8 speed"? It is true that they no longer make 8spd shifters in the higher level groups, but current derailleurs, freehubs, wheels, cranks, chainrings, etc. will work with 10spd. 8spd cassettes are still widely available. Which components in particular need replacing?


----------



## nico100 (Dec 8, 2006)

Right hand 105 shifter went 6 months ago, replaced by a used one from ebay and that has now gone too. So its either Sora or upgrade to 9 or 10, thats why I want to know what changes best 9 or 10 and if any difference between double and triple. Also suspect Shimano may be giving 9 speed the flick . The product page on the Australian web site doesn't mention 9 Speed any more for Ultegra and Dura Ace


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

nico100 said:


> Right hand 105 shifter went 6 months ago, replaced by a used one from ebay and that has now gone too. So its either Sora or upgrade to 9 or 10, thats why I want to know what changes best 9 or 10 and if any difference between double and triple. Also suspect Shimano may be giving 9 speed the flick . The product page on the Australian web site doesn't mention 9 Speed any more for Ultegra and Dura Ace


9-speed has been discontiunued in favor of 10-speed, but the 9-speed gear has been around for what, near 10 years now and there is a lot in the marketplace. Many places are heavily discounting 9-speed components. I run Dura Ace 9 on all my bikes and plan to for many years as I don't see the "need" to upgrade to 10.


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

i have two dura 9's and one dura 10. the dura 10 just looks better but finctionally theyre the same. the 9 is more economic and so thats what i use in races mostly


----------



## Shojii (Nov 27, 2004)

Nico, no fear...shimaNo's still supporting 8 sp. You don't have to go Sora either...check out their 'high grade' range.

http://bike.shimano.com/catalog/cycle/products/component.jsp?JSESSIONID=F81L5gdrYQD3TbGnygNpyhvQnF7F11ybRjhtHGtfT1NrrqHdJw3h!1535051488&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524441763170&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302040103&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474395181419&bmUID=1165784392901


----------



## ddog (Nov 30, 2006)

Got any prices and vendors for Dura Ace RD-7700 equivalent?
9 speed rear derailleur, Short Cage dual

Thanks!




Shojii said:


> Nico, no fear...shimaNo's still supporting 8 sp. You don't have to go Sora either...check out their 'high grade' range.
> 
> http://bike.shimano.com/catalog/cycle/products/component.jsp?JSESSIONID=F81L5gdrYQD3TbGnygNpyhvQnF7F11ybRjhtHGtfT1NrrqHdJw3h!1535051488&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524441763170&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302040103&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474395181419&bmUID=1165784392901


----------

